# Texterkennung bei Screenshots



## Günther (17. Nov 2008)

Hallo,

Kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit um aus Bildern (in meinem Fall Screenshots) Text auszulesen?

Ich denke, dass dafür evtl. auch andere Software erforderlich sein könnte.

Kennt sich jemand damit aus?

Danke


----------



## Illuvatar (17. Nov 2008)

Also wenn du das selbst erstelln willst, kann ich dir schonmal sagen, dass es ziemlich schwierig wird  Das ist auch der Grund dafür, dass so oft Captchas verwendet werden, um Bots fernzuhalten.
Möglicherweise gibt es dafür schon Software, ich weiß z.B. dass es sog. OCR-Software gibt, die eingescannten Text automatisch verarbeitet. Vielleicht findest du das was, ich weiß da aber auch nicht mehr darber, leider.


----------



## Wolfgang Lenhard (17. Nov 2008)

Ein Versuch wäre http://jocr.sourceforge.net/download.html wert. Ich weiß aber nicht, wie performant das ist. Google könnte ggf noch etwas helfen: http://www.google.de/search?q=ocr+java&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t

Sollte aber trotzdem ein harter Job werden, außer wenn bei den Libs wirklich gute Sachen dabei sind.


----------



## L-ectron-X (17. Nov 2008)

Ich kann mich erinnern, dass wir mal ganz genau einen Thread hatten, in dem das besprochen wurde.
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=69439


----------

